# fet transferred one embie that I was advised by my doctor to discard as no hope



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

I had  my fet today out of my 3 top grade frozeen blasts 2 perished and number 3 is in such bad shape they advised me against transferring it but i did anyway I dont want you all to lie to me but if anyone anyone has a success stroy with one poor not so could embie plz share


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

hi
No I dont have a successstory but I want to wish you well. who knows what can happen anyway? what happens in a petridish does not necessarily mirror that of happenings inside the body. i believe in miracles

Danni


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Me too!

I don't have any success story but perhaps the opposite side of same coin.  I had a FET with 2 completely perfect frozen embies and not a sniff of a BFP so quality in a petri dish as Danni says does not always mean success in the body and the other way around.  Your little embie is now in the safest and snuggest place for it to be!  Sending you lots and lots of     

Axxxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

thanx amanda and danni


----------



## Jeps (Jan 9, 2006)

Just wanted to say that you mustn't give up hope.  I think you totally did the right thing and who knows what's going to happen.  At least it's in with a fighting chance now.  I would have done the same thing.  Good luck and thinking about you.
xx


----------



## Slan80 (Feb 22, 2010)

No success story, but i want to wish you the beat of luck, dnt give up hope and try and stay positive even though its hard at times.


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

thanx slan and jeps   trying hard to stay postive but I feel empty I know my sweet embie isnt with me anymore   but I wont give up will come back fighting in april


----------



## teresal (May 2, 2009)

cookies -- slap slap slap come on you stay positive my hunny, this is like playing the lottery, give that embie a fighting chance, i have everything crossed for you    

YOU CAN AND WILL GET PREGNANT!!!!

take care
teresa xx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

oh teresal   thanx   i feel my world is tumbling around me , Im losing strenght to fight this, but Ill try and give my lil one all the love , and postive energy it will need


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Miracles do happen, my first GP said we had no chance of having a baby, if we'd listened to that advice, and she used to work in a fertility clinic!, we would not have had our miracle baby.  Your baby can survive despite what they said, they just gave an opinion!


----------



## teresal (May 2, 2009)

cookies you can do this hunny, the drs don't always get it right, that lil embie will be getting snuggled in as we speak, keep positive. you know where i am when you need me, am always here for you   

love teresa and the bump xx (miricles do happen)


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

Hiya Cookies, Don't know if this will help but my doc at my clinic told me a sucsess story about a lady who got pg from the lowest grade embryo. At my clinic they don't focus too much on grades cause once they get back in your womb there in the best place and anything can happen. PLEASE STAY POSTIVE IT CAN HAPPEN. Goodluck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks dawn


----------

